# New Dodge Challenger



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

http://www.leftlanenews.com/2005/12/21/new-images-of-the-2006-dodge-challenger-concept/






You guys like it? It will recieve the 6.1 litre hemi that is in the SRT-8 vehicles with boosted horsepower and torque. The kicker is it will also get a 6 speed manual...sweeeet.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea its very nice..and carries a nice price tag too.
I like the Dodge 300C better myself.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sorry! I meant for this to be in the general discussion forum!


----------



## fishinbergs (Dec 9, 2005)

dont worry i get lost alot too.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Not bad, but it will still not compare the muscle cars of old.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea a guy at my work has one of the new Pontiac GTO 400 hp. nice ride, but wouldnt want to pay for the gas or drive it around in winter or wet conditions.
Cranks right..i'd take my old Impala(425 hp) or my old '66 Nova (400+ hp) any day..man i miss my old cars.

Scott


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the concept cars are usually pretty cool!here's the one i want.

http://www.babez.de/jeep/gladiator.php


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, I'd love to have a 69 Camaro SS. My wife would love an "Elanor" mustang from Gone in 60 seconds. Can't say I wouldn't like to have one of those either...


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Never been much of a Dodge fan, but that looks bad *&^, I dig the retro look, dig the new Mustangs too, lets see what Chevy does to follow suit..  ...BD


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Just saw a headline for the return of the Camaro - and it is retro-looking. Go figure. Follow the leader.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Retro is in...


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I am getting ready to buy me a 2006 Mustang GT, I like them alot. I have driven one a few times, they are nice for the price.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

When I saw it I thought WOW, That is one sweet car. I have been a ford guy for years my first car was a 68 mustang and I like the new mustangs. The wife needs a new car and she loves the look of the challenger, she told me that's what she wanted, so much for the new mustang. I think that with the big hemi it may cost to much to compete with the mustang. I would like to see it with a 360 motor not one of thoes v6's, that might bring the price down a bunch.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i like this jeep,when and if they put into production i'll have one!
the expandable bed is a pretty cool idea.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

all i can say is they got it right with the new Challenger the charger is four door and handles like crap when compared to the new mustang and GTO. But for the most part i like mustangs and the new GT500 will blow any of these cars out of the water its said to have atleats 500Hp and around 450 foot pounds of torque and it will wiegh like 3200 pounds or somethign really light for what its going to cost 0-60 should be below 4.5 seconds and i think its only going to have a 6 speed no auto(which is a good thing)


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

is it just me or does anyone think this challenger is a little camaro-ish. It is still a nice looking car but it still looks like a retro camero to me.

69 camero










challenger










I can see the challenger in the curves along the sides now that I looked harder but at first glance I thought camero. But I no expert ya know.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that is a camaro is one I'd like to have !!


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

the challenger looks alot like an old challenger but i can see what you mean too


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

That Jeep is awesome. I had a wrangler in high school for a while and loved that car. I'd love to get another but they aren't nearly as practical as my dakota. Looks like they might have solved that problem though.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

THIS is the most badass jeep that will ever crawl the surface of this earth.,,,


http://www.babez.de/jeep/hurricane.php


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

That jeep truck looks really cool if they make it I would buy one. how ever right now I have my eye on the dodge power wagon .


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

I think the Challenger is the closest anyone has gotten to bringing back an old car so far. But, i have to say i am a dodge only man, so i have to favor them a little bit.


----------

